# Hilfe! Koi schwimmt leblos im Wasser!



## Kaje (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Brauche Hilfe und Tips von den Koiexperten hier, denn ich bin auf diesem Gebiet ein völliger Neueinsteiger!

Seit gestern bin ich Koipapa und habe mir 3 Stück (ca.15 cm ) in einem Koiladen geholt. Beim Kauf ist mir bereits aufgefallen, dass einer von denen einwenig ruhiger ist, als die anderen 2 und dachte, dass ihm langweilig ist in dem kleinen Wasserbecken vom Händler..
Als ich mit den 3 Kois daheim angekommen bin, habe ich die Tüte mit den 3 Kois wie vorgeschrieben ersteinmal eine halbe Stunde in meinen Teich gestellt und nach und nach einwenig von meinem Teichwasser in die Tüte gegeben, um die Fische an mein Wasser und deren Temperatur gewöhnen zu können, bevor ich diese dann ins freie lies! 2 von den 3en schwimmen aufgeweckt herum und haben sich meinen bereits ca. 45 vorhandenen  Goldfischen gleich im Schwarm angeschlossen heute auch schön gefressen.. Nur einer macht mir einwenig Sorgen (natürlich musste dies der schönste sein..) er frisst nicht und auch sonst, ist schwimmt dieser sehr leblos für sich durch die Gegend und bewegt sich kaum! Teilweise steht er mit der Schwanzflosse leicht nach oben geneigt im Wasser und läßt sich treiben und paddelt wenn dann auch nur mit einer der beiden seitlichen Flossen..

Was kann das sein? - Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass dieser bald das zeitliche segnet? - Wäre echt schade drum! Oder gibt es da doch eine Möglichkeit ihn auzupäppeln?

Achja.. Die Wasserwerte sind eigentlich auch in Ordnung:

No2: 0
No3: 0
GH: 12°dH
KH: 6°dH
PH: 7,6


Vielen Dank für die Tipps im vorraus!


----------



## rainthanner (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! Koi schwimmt leblos im Wasser!*

bring den Kranken wieder zurück.


----------



## Kaje (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! Koi schwimmt leblos im Wasser!*

Daran habe ich natürlich auch gedacht, aber ist die aus eurer Erfahrung raus etwas ernstes, oder kann man diesen wieder fit bekommen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! Koi schwimmt leblos im Wasser!*

Hallo,
wenn du ihn nicht zurück bringen kannst, verpass ihm zumindest ein Salzbad. Spätestens dann muss er reagieren. 
Hoffentlich ist es nix schlimmes, aber das zu beurteilen geht echt nicht aus der Ferne.


----------



## Kaje (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe! Koi schwimmt leblos im Wasser!*

Hallo Uwe!

Hatte heute auch mit meinem Koihändler telefoniert, der mir dasselbe vorschlug, dies mal mit dem Salzbad auszuprobieren.

Habe daraufhin eine Salzbadmischung auf Anweisung meines Händlers gemacht ( 2Liter Teichwasser in ein Gefäß und anschließend mit 2 Eßlöffel Kochsalz verührt) und dann meinen ca. 15 cm großen Koi dort für 10 hineingegeben. In dieser Lösung war ein ganz ruhig und kippte leichte zur Seite.. dann habe ich ihn wieder in den Teich getan und er war die 1. Minute richtig aufgeweckt und paddelte auch wieder.. Dann gingen aber die Symphtome wieder von vorne los.. Teilweise war er sogar eine Stunde später seitlich aufgeschwommen und bewegte sich überhaupt nicht mehr! Der Koi steht oft mit der Schwanzflosse leicht nach oben geneigt im Wassser und läßt sich einfach nur treiben ... und wie aus dem Schlaf erwacht, bewegt er sich dann wieder und schwimmt ein paar Meter! Und das geht dann den ganzen Tag so! Abgesehen davon, dass er seitdem ich ihn habe (2 Tage) noch nichts gegessen hat!

Soll diese Salzbadanwendung die nächsten Tage wiederholen, wenn er bis dahin noch durchhält!

Wäre einfach Schade drum, wenn er sterben würde.. Nicht nur weil er für mich schön ist.

Mein Händler meinte auch, dass ich ihn wenn die nächsten Tage keine Besserung in Sicht ist bzw. nicht überleben sollte, dioesen gegen einen anderen tauschen kann..

Naja.. bin auf diesem Gebiet absoluter Anfänger und werde beim nächsten Kauf sicher auf mehrere Dinge achten!


----------

